# Bob Sikes Snapper



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

I started fishing with live shrimp and first fish was a Mangrove Snapper. Then after that was another snapper this time an inch bigger, My third fish was pinfish then 2 pigfish one being 12-13 inches long. After those fish I hooked into a slot RED. Last fish of the night was a pretty big Mangrove Snapper on live shrimp bought at Tight Lines Bait and Tackle. 
Total fish
3 Mangrove Snapper 11.25"-13.25"
1 Redfish 22"-24"
1 Pinfish
2 Pigfish 1 small 1 monster
:thumbup:.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice job man! I was going to head out there but my 9yr old got too tired so I'll go it alone late tonight. Bet the bottom is a little stirred up so the fish are more actively seeking out a meal. 70% chance of rain tonight but the heck with it, I'm going :yes:


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

It was perfect yesterday so people left because they said it was too rough but they were trying to stay on the bottom but I switched my approach to fishing light and it paid off big time.


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

:d


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice catch. Love them mangroves.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang! Nice mess of fish there man. I'm jealous.


----------



## Coin_Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks, I always said I wanted to know how to catch them and now I do.


----------

